# Démarrage sous windows absent



## Romad (24 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise rarement ma partition Boot Camp sur mon MAC. 
En voulant la démarrer elle était absente de la liste. Seul Mac était présent.
Sous mac, la partition Boot Camp est bien présente et accessible.
C'est la deuxième fois que cela m'arrive. 
La première fois j'avais tout réinstaller Windows. Si quelqu'un avait une solution se serait trop cool :
Machine : iMac 27 retina 27 pouces de 2017
Ci joint copie du diskutil et diskutil cs 

Par avance je vous remercie.

Nicolas

Imac-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.5 TB     disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                501.3 GB   disk1s4

   5:           Windows Recovery                         508.6 MB   disk1s5


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.6 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                83C64944-31DC-4120-836C-DA659CFEC568

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive


/dev/disk3 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk3

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

   2:       Microsoft Basic Data NICOLAS                 749.9 GB   disk3s2


/dev/disk4 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +3.9 TB     disk4

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 3.9 TB     disk4s2


et :

Imac-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 3C7C43F9-36D9-4F99-B614-2463978227E9

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         2610854842368 B (2.6 TB)

    Free Space:   208896 B (208.9 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume CB26A4BF-5926-4D5B-A8EF-49F78468E20D

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120883990528 B (120.9 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume A6461800-459F-48B4-A973-E60E57E1A40B

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     2489970851840 B (2.5 TB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 0FB412B2-F3FE-4961-B666-922DEFB2A0D1

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 83C64944-31DC-4120-836C-DA659CFEC568

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          2604999901184 B (2.6 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse


----------



## Romad (24 Mai 2018)

Je viens de voir que j'avais laissé mon HDD externe connecté.
Ci joint le diskutil et cs actualisé

Imac-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            120.9 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.5 TB     disk1s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                501.3 GB   disk1s4

   5:           Windows Recovery                         508.6 MB   disk1s5


/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.6 TB     disk2

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2

                                83C64944-31DC-4120-836C-DA659CFEC568

                                Unencrypted Fusion Drive





Imac-de-Nicolas:~ nicolas$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 3C7C43F9-36D9-4F99-B614-2463978227E9

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         2610854842368 B (2.6 TB)

    Free Space:   208896 B (208.9 KB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume CB26A4BF-5926-4D5B-A8EF-49F78468E20D

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120883990528 B (120.9 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume A6461800-459F-48B4-A973-E60E57E1A40B

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     2489970851840 B (2.5 TB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 0FB412B2-F3FE-4961-B666-922DEFB2A0D1

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 83C64944-31DC-4120-836C-DA659CFEC568

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          2604999901184 B (2.6 TB)

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse


----------

